# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مرثیه ای برای پسرای مظلوم کشورم!!

## sh.karimi

سلام.
امروز که داشتم رتبه های برتر تجربی رو نگاه میکردم دیدم که از هر 10 رتبه زیر 1000 فقط یکی یا دوتاش دخترن!! و این نشون میده که بدتر از سالای قبل دخترا با 1500 منطقه سه و بیشتر میرن پزشکی و احتمالا پسرا با 700 باید برن پرستاری! این چه ظلمیه آخه!
تو رو خدا چرا صداتون در نمیاد! آخه چقد باید ظلم بشه به ما! همین مونده زنده به گورمون کنن و هیچی نگیم.
 من ضد زن نیستم ولی ظلمم در حق کسی رو قبول نمیکنم.
کسی که رتبش 700 شده باید در آینده سرشو جلو خانوم دکتری خم کنه که رتبش 1500 شده!
این اسمش چیه واقعا! عدالته؟؟؟؟
تو این مملکت بار مسئولیت رو دوش مرداست بیشتر یا زنا!
 خیلی جالبه حتی یه پیجم تو اینترنت در مورد این موضوع وجود نداره.
فقط باید گفت افسوس برای پسرا که اینجور حقشون ضایع میشه و فقط نظاره گرن و حتی حاظر نیستن یه پیج در بارش بنویسن!
اگه دخترا جای ما بودن تا حالا صداشون به سازمان مللم رسیده بود!!

----------


## artim

> سلام.
> امروز که داشتم رتبه های برتر تجربی رو نگاه میکردم دیدم که از هر 10 رتبه زیر 1000 فقط یکی یا دوتاش دخترن!! و این نشون میده که بدتر از سالای قبل دخترا با 1500 منطقه سه و بیشتر میرن پزشکی و احتمالا پسرا با 700 باید برن پرستاری! این چه ظلمیه آخه!
> تو رو خدا چرا صداتون در نمیاد! آخه چقد باید ظلم بشه به ما! همین مونده زنده به گورمون کنن و هیچی نگیم.
>  من ضد زن نیستم ولی ظلمم در حق کسی رو قبول نمیکنم.
> کسی که رتبش 700 شده باید در آینده سرشو جلو خانوم دکتری خم کنه که رتبش 1500 شده!
> این اسمش چیه واقعا! عدالته؟؟؟؟
> تو این مملکت بار مسئولیت رو دوش مرداست بیشتر یا زنا!
>  خیلی جالبه حتی یه پیجم تو اینترنت در مورد این موضوع وجود نداره.
> فقط باید گفت افسوس برای پسرا که اینجور حقشون ضایع میشه و فقط نظاره گرن و حتی حاظر نیستن یه پیج در بارش بنویسن!
> اگه دخترا جای ما بودن تا حالا صداشون به سازمان مللم رسیده بود!!


اصلا درست نیست
شما برو میبینی بعضی دانشگاه ها رشته های تاپ فقط جنسیت مرد میگیره
درثانی اصلا ربطی به خانوم ها نداره تقاضا برا رشته های تاپ تجربی زیاد شده به همین دلیل که رتبه ها کاهش یافته

----------


## sh.karimi

شما داری صورت مساله رو پاک میکنی.تو همین سایت کانون نگاه کن ببین که چه اختلافی بین قبولی های پزشکی هست.
از شهر ما پارسال پسر با رتبه 198 پزشکی همدان به زور قبول شد در حالی که دختر با 500 و خورده ای هم کلاسش شد!! خیلی از پسرا با رتبه ی خوب رفتن رشته های غیر پزشکی!

----------


## artim

> شما داری صورت مساله رو پاک میکنی.تو همین سایت کانون نگاه کن ببین که چه اختلافی بین قبولی های پزشکی هست.
> از شهر ما پارسال پسر با رتبه 198 پزشکی همدان به زور قبول شد در حالی که دختر با 500 و خورده ای هم کلاسش شد!! خیلی از پسرا با رتبه ی خوب رفتن رشته های غیر پزشکی!


مگه میشه  198 قبول نشه 500 قبول بشه ایشون انتخاب رشتش درست نبوده پارسال خود من انتخاب رشته انجام دادم 1800 پسر قبول شد پزشکی
برا همینه میگن انتخاب رشته اگاهانه و درست انجام بدین

----------


## sh.karimi

رتبه هایی که میگم مال منطقه سه هست.

----------


## artim

> رتبه هایی که میگم مال منطقه سه هست.


اینم مدرک

----------


## sh.karimi

اومدی مدرک گذاشتی میخوای ملتو گمراه کنی! پس چرا از دخترا نگذاشتی؟؟؟ حالا اینو نگاه کن ببینم دیگه حرف حساب داری.ضمنا منظور من قبولی روزانست.همه که پول پردیس ندارن.داریم با خون دل یه کتابم میخره.

----------


## sh.karimi

تازه من باید دور بالایی رو علامت میزدم که نیمسال اول آورده.

----------


## sh.karimi

مردم!! حرف منو باور نمیکنین برین سایت کانون رو هر رشته پزشکی بزنین ببینین اختلاف در چه حده.

----------


## sh.karimi

من دارم در مورد یه مورد خاص مثال میزنم.الان شما این عکسی که گذاشتی مال کدوم دانشگاهه؟ بگو خواهشا.

----------


## sh.karimi



----------


## gigabyte2052

> اره میخوام ملتو گمراه کنم بعدش فرار کنم برم کانادا حرفیه میزنی
> چند سال پیش یک پسر با 240 ریاضی براش انتخاب رشته کردن شیمی شریف دراومد براش و ایندشو خراب کردن
> حالا شما برو سایت کانون بگو ایناها منم از همون سایت کانون میگم بهت 
> شما گفتی 500 پسر نیورده من برات کارنامه گذاشتم که 2000 پسر اورده روزانه هم بود نه پردیس  انتخاب رشته رفیقت غلط بوده
> الان سر ملت رو کلاه گذاشتم با اینکار؟؟؟
> بهانه قبول نشدن خودمون رو به زمین و زمان ندوزیم


سلام حرف کاربر @sh.karimi  کاملا درسته ! و ربطی به انتخاب رشته نداره  بسیاری از رشته ها پذیرش رو 50 50 کردن  یعنی اگر 50نفر پسر پر بشه حالا میخواد رتبه 1تا50 پسر  باشه
اگر نفر 50تا 100 هم پسر باشن و 101دختر باشه   101 قبول میشه اما 50تا 100 قبول نمیشن چون جنسیتشون متفاوته دفترچه رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید

----------


## sh.karimi

هر دانشگاه روزانه ای که نگاه کنین این مساله براش صدق میکنه

----------


## artim

> سلام حرف کاربر @sh.karimi  کاملا درسته ! و ربطی به انتخاب رشته نداره  بسیاری از رشته ها پذیرش رو 50 50 کردن  یعنی اگر 50نفر پسر پر بشه حالا میخواد رتبه 1تا50 پسر  باشه
> اگر نفر 50تا 100 هم پسر باشن و 101دختر باشه   101 قبول میشه اما 50تا 100 قبول نمیشن چون جنسیتشون متفاوته دفترچه رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید


بله ربطی به انتخاب رشته نداره مشخصه

----------


## artim

> سلام حرف کاربر @sh.karimi  کاملا درسته ! و ربطی به انتخاب رشته نداره  بسیاری از رشته ها پذیرش رو 50 50 کردن  یعنی اگر 50نفر پسر پر بشه حالا میخواد رتبه 1تا50 پسر  باشه
> اگر نفر 50تا 100 هم پسر باشن و 101دختر باشه   101 قبول میشه اما 50تا 100 قبول نمیشن چون جنسیتشون متفاوته دفترچه رو نگاه کنید متوجه میشید


بله ربطی به انتخاب رشته نداره مشخصه

----------


## imaginedragon

> ببینید عزیز جان
> اولا این موضوع ربطی به دخترا نداره
> شما پسرا خودتون رقابتتون شدید شده خب
> شما خودتون درس خوناتون بیشتره
> و اینکه یادتون باشه رتبه ملاک سواد و شخصیت و دولا راست شدن نیست


دانشگاه یه ظرفیتی گذاشته دختر ها بین خودشون و پسر ها هم بین خودشون دارن رقابت می کنن من نمیفهم چیه این قضیه برای این اقایون نامملوسه  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## ℰ𝒽𝑠𝑎𝑛

اگه بخوان عدالت رو اجرا کنن تعداد دخترهایی که پزشکی میرسونند خیلی کم میشه
همه چیزه این خراب شده یه هم میاد

----------


## sh.karimi

> چطور حق خانما هست بهشون ظلم شه حق شما نيست؟همه ي كشور كه دست شماست نميتونيد ببينيد سهميتون با يه دختر برابره چقد بخيل هستيد

----------


## iran-king

> كسي كه رتبش ١٠٠٠-١٣٠٠ ميشه نا لايق نيست
> و ربطي به بحث سهميه نداره


نالایق نیست ولی قطعن لایق تر از رتبه 700-800 نیست

----------


## ARAM.esh

> البته حق طلاق رو میتونید توی محضر موقع امضاهای عقد با توجه به این که گزینه حق طلاق با کی باشه رو ب نفع خودتون کنید ...


لزومي نيست واسه اون موقع با دوز و كلك
من همه حق و حقوقمو قبلش از طرف ميگيرم با رضايت خودش
اينو ديگه مجبور شدم جواب بدم وگرنه به بحث تاپيك ربطي نداشت

----------


## sh.karimi

> ببینید عزیز جان
> اولا این موضوع ربطی به دخترا نداره
> شما پسرا خودتون رقابتتون شدید شده خب
> شما خودتون درس خوناتون بیشتره
> و اینکه یادتون باشه رتبه ملاک سواد و شخصیت و دولا راست شدن نیست


لابد از نظر شما ملاک عقل و سواد دختر یا پسر بودنه نه رتبه کنکور!!
عجبا!!!
عجبا از فکر این مردم!

----------


## ARAM.esh

> نالایق نیست ولی قطعن لایق تر از رتبه 700-800 نیست


شايد باشه شما كه نميدونيد

----------


## sh.karimi

> چطور حق خانما هست بهشون ظلم شه حق شما نيست؟همه ي كشور كه دست شماست نميتونيد ببينيد سهميتون با يه دختر برابره چقد بخيل هستيد

----------


## ARAM.esh

> 


باشه  :Yahoo (83):  شما هرچي دوست داريد بگيد عيبي نداره

----------


## iran-king

> شايد باشه شما كه نميدونيد


این به وضوح مشاهده شده که سطح دانشجویان دختر به طور میانگین در رشته های تاپ نسبت به دانشجویان پسر پایین تره.

----------


## zamina

چشم ها را باید شست جور دیگر باید دید   تو کنکور حواشی زیاده  اینم یکی از ان ها   کلا شتر دیدی ندیدی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## RealMohsen

> لزومي نيست واسه اون موقع با دوز و كلك
> من همه حق و حقوقمو قبلش از طرف ميگيرم با رضايت خودش
> اينو ديگه مجبور شدم جواب بدم وگرنه به بحث تاپيك ربطي نداشت


کلا با همه ی حرفا مخالفی ...
دوز و کلک چیه ... جز انتخاب هاس ... با توافق این حقو به هم میدن 
عجب ها

----------


## ARAM.esh

> کلا با همه ی حرفا مخالفی ...
> دوز و کلک چیه ... جز انتخاب هاس ... با توافق این حقو به هم میدن 
> عجب ها


مخالف نيستم موافق بودم ولي نه كه اون موقع بخوام يه جوري با زور امضا كنم
با توافق
ديگه تحت تاثير اين بحثه قرار گرفت جو متشنج شد
شرمنده

----------


## iran-king

آقای کریمی تلگرامتون رو برام بفرستید...
من تمام کارهای کمپین رو انجام میدم...طراحی صفحه و هزینه هاشم به عهده من...
نامرد روزگارم اگه صدای این بچه های مظلومو به گوش همه نرسونم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## dorsa20

> لابد از نظر شما ملاک عقل و سواد دختر یا پسر بودنه نه رتبه کنکور!!
> عجبا!!!
> عجبا از فکر این مردم!


نخیر شما چرا از زبون من حرف میزنید من کی گفتم ملاک جنسیته اخه این چ طرز تفکریه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): میگم ملاک فرهنگ شعور و شخصیبته تمام

----------


## ARAM.esh

من كه اينجا ديگه حرفي ندارم فقط براي تمام پسراي زورگو آرزو ميكنم دختر گيرشون بياد
اون موقع حتما ديدتون عوض ميشه
بدرود

----------


## sh.karimi

> نخیر شما چرا از زبون من حرف میزنید من کی گفتم ملاک جنسیته اخه این چ طرز تفکریهمیگم ملاک فرهنگ شعور و شخصیبته تمام


طفره نرین دوست عزیز.
شما میگین ملاک قبولی در دانشگاه باید رتبه باشه یا جنسیت؟؟؟ کدومش؟؟ یک کلام جوب بدین.

----------


## sh.karimi

> آقای کریمی تلگرامتون رو برام بفرستید...
> من تمام کارهای کمپین رو انجام میدم...طراحی صفحه و هزینه هاشم به عهده من...
> نامرد روزگارم اگه صدای این بچه های مظلومو به گوش همه نرسونم


از من گذشته من پیشرو بودم.ادامه کار رو به خود شما واگذار میکنم دوست عزیز. به هم کمک کنید. 
چون حق گرفتنیه!!

----------


## dorsa20

> طفره نرین دوست عزیز.
> شما میگین ملاک قبولی در دانشگاه باید رتبه باشه یا جنسیت؟؟؟ کدومش؟؟ یک کلام جوب بدین.


ببین ملاک قبولی و پذیرش در دانشگاه رتبه در زیرگروه در سهمیست ولی اینکه پسر با رتبه 700 باید جلو دختر با رتبه 1500 دولا راست بشه ینی چی اخه نمیفهمم واقعا :Yahoo (20): ملاک دولاراست شدن چیز دیگه ایه نه رتبه 
شما وقتی وارد دانشگاه میشی میبینی هستن کسایی که رتبه های انچنان عالین ولی ی جرئه شعور و فرهنگ ندارن و کلا باعث میشن حالت بهم بخوره ازشون برعکس میبینید کسی که پردیس قبول شده و رتبش اونقدر تاپ نیست ولی فوق العاده بچه ها براش ارزش قائلن حالا چرا؟چون شعور داره فرهنگ داره ادب و احترام داره

البته این مثاله برا اینکه حق مطلبو دریابیدا ولی حقیقت داره واقعا....

برعکسشم هست رتبه های عالی که واقعا اخلاقشون فرهنگشون ادبشون درسته و براش احترام قائلیم یا رتبه نه چندان خوب که اونم ممکنه ادب حالیشون نباشه...


حرف اخرم:شخصیت شخصیت شخصیت


خدانگهدار

----------


## sh.karimi

> باشه  شما هرچي دوست داريد بگيد عيبي نداره


این شعر از مولاناست
میگه مثلا اگه قبول کنی به کسی ظلم بشه (حالا جدا از موضوعمون به هرکس چه مرد چه زن و هرکسی) این از وجود خودت سرچشمه میگیره.

----------


## iran-king

> از من گذشته من پیشرو بودم.ادامه کار رو به خود شما واگذار میکنم دوست عزیز. به هم کمک کنید. 
> چون حق گرفتنیه!!


شما تو بلاگرز نبودین؟

----------


## sh.karimi

> ببین ملاک قبولی و پذیرش در دانشگاه رتبه در زیرگروه در سهمیست ولی اینکه پسر با رتبه 700 باید جلو دختر با رتبه 1500 دولا راست بشه ینی چی اخه نمیفهمم واقعاملاک دولاراست شدن چیز دیگه ایه نه رتبه 
> شما وقتی وارد دانشگاه میشی میبینی هستن کسایی که رتبه های انچنان عالین ولی ی جرئه شعور و فرهنگ ندارن و کلا باعث میشن حالت بهم بخوره ازشون برعکس میبینید کسی که پردیس قبول شده و رتبش اونقدر تاپ نیست ولی فوق العاده بچه ها براش ارزش قائلن حالا چرا؟چون شعور داره فرهنگ داره ادب و احترام داره
> 
> البته این مثاله برا اینکه حق مطلبو دریابیدا ولی حقیقت داره واقعا....
> 
> برعکسشم هست رتبه های عالی که واقعا اخلاقشون فرهنگشون ادبشون درسته و براش احترام قائلیم یا رتبه نه چندان خوب که اونم ممکنه ادب حالیشون نباشه...
> 
> 
> حرف اخرم:شخصیت شخصیت شخصیت
> ...


به خدا قسم اصلا ربط نداشت!!!
ما داریم در مورد ورود به دانشگاه حرف میزنیم!!
یعنی سازمان سنجش شعور آدما رو میسنجه موقع ورود به دانشگاه!!!
لطفا خودتون رو از همه باشعور تر ندونید خواهش میکنم.
با این حرف شما اگه کسی رتبه 10 بیاره و به گفته شما شعور کم داشته باشه نباید به دانشگاه راهش بدن!!!
و آخر کلام از مولانای عزیز:

----------


## RealMohsen

این بحثا سر جلسه کنکور بهتون کمک نمی کنه ...
جای این 19 صفحه بحث ، 19 صفحه زیست میخوندین یه سوال کنکوری داشت  :Yahoo (76): 
وقت داره میگذره ... درس بخونید ...

----------


## dorsa20

من هیچی نمیگم دیگه :Yahoo (1): 
ادامه بدید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 7ali7

واقعا نمیدونم شما چه توقعاتی دارین!
تازه بعضی جاها دیدم حتی به سهمیه 25 درصدیا هم اعتراض میکنین.
خوب اونا دارن با خودشون رقابت میکنن شمام با خودتون.خودتون کمتر درس بخونین تا رقابتتون شدید نباشه و نگین من با رتبه کشوری هزار باید کنار یه سهمیه دار با رتبه ده هزار بشینم.
تازه حق سهمیه دارا ربع حق شماس، اگه حقشونو بهشون میدادن و باهاتون مساوی بودن چیکار می کردین.
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

واقعا آدم بعضی حرفارو که میبینه شک میکنه واقعا طرف به چیزی که میگه اعتقاد داره یا می خواد اذیت کنه فقط؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## iran-king

> واقعا نمیدونم شما چه توقعاتی دارین!
> تازه بعضی جاها دیدم حتی به سهمیه 25 درصدیا هم اعتراض میکنین.
> خوب اونا دارن با خودشون رقابت میکنن شمام با خودتون.خودتون کمتر درس بخونین تا رقابتتون شدید نباشه و نگین من با رتبه کشوری هزار باید کنار یه سهمیه دار با رتبه ده هزار بشینم.
> تازه حق سهمیه دارا ربع حق شماس، اگه حقشونو بهشون میدادن و باهاتون مساوی بودن چیکار می کردین.
> 
> 
> واقعا آدم بعضی حرفارو که میبینه شک میکنه واقعا طرف به چیزی که میگه اعتقاد داره یا می خواد اذیت کنه فقط؟!!!!!!!!


 :Yahoo (21): یه وقت جات بد نباشه داداچ....پیازم بخور

----------


## 7ali7

> یه وقت جات بد نباشه داداچ....پیازم بخور


یعنی معلوم نبود حرفام کنایه بود به بعضی از این توجیه های مسخره بابت درستی این تقکیک ؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sh.karimi

دوستان فکر کنم بسته! 
حقیقت مثل پیش مادست!! آنزیم اختصاصی داره!!
من حقیقتو نشر دادم و ماموریتم تموم شد.
من موفق شدم :Yahoo (83): 
من کارم با کنکور تموم شده و امسال میرم دانشگاه.
کسایی هم که امسال کنکور دارن موفق باشن.
من خودم به حقوق زنها خیلی اعتقاد دارم و همیشه در جامعه به پایمال شدن حقوق زن ها واکنش نشان داده و اعتراض کردم.
و این موضوع به معنی پذیرش ظلم به زن ها نبوده و نیست.
از همه موافقین و مخالفینی که در بحث ها شرکت کردن تشکر میکنم. امیدوارم کدورتی پیش نیومده باشه.

----------


## iran-king

> یعنی معلوم نبود حرفام کنایه بود به بعضی از این توجیه های مسخره بابت درستی این تقکیک ؟


نه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## imaginedragon

> دوستان فکر کنم بسته! 
> حقیقت مثل پیش مادست!! آنزیم اختصاصی داره!!
> من حقیقتو نشر دادم و ماموریتم تموم شد.
> من موفق شدم
> من کارم با کنکور تموم شده و امسال میرم دانشگاه.
> کسایی هم که امسال کنکور دارن موفق باشن.
> من خودم به حقوق زنها خیلی اعتقاد دارم و همیشه در جامعه به پایمال شدن حقوق زن ها واکنش نشان داده و اعتراض کردم.
> و این موضوع به معنی پذیرش ظلم به زن ها نبوده و نیست.
> از همه موافقین و مخالفینی که در بحث ها شرکت کردن تشکر میکنم. امیدوارم کدورتی پیش نیومده باشه.


من هم امیدوارم منظورمو به درستی رسونده باشم . سازمان سنجش در حال حاضر نیاز داره که در برخی از رشته ها از خانم ها به اندازه آقایون استفاده بشه این نیاز کشوره ربط به استعداد و غیره نداره و بخاطر برنامه ریزی کلانی هست که دولت کرده . موفق باشید  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## iran-king

> من هم امیدوارم منظورمو به درستی رسونده باشم . سازمان سنجش در حال حاضر نیاز داره که در برخی از رشته ها از خانم ها به اندازه آقایون استفاده بشه این نیاز کشوره ربط به استعداد و غیره نداره و بخاطر برنامه ریزی کلانی هست که دولت کرده . موفق باشید


برنامه ریزی کلان...اونم تو این نظام مقدس :Yahoo (65): 
چه حرفا...

----------


## imaginedragon

اره دیگه مثلا همین تعیین رشته دبیرستان ... جدیدا جوری شده که کاملا رشته ها جزو نیاز جامعه و استعداد شخص باشه و مثلا یهو همه نرن تجربی ... به اون هم میگید ناعدالتی ؟

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> اره دیگه مثلا همین تعیین رشته دبیرستان ... جدیدا جوری شده که کاملا رشته ها جزو نیاز جامعه و استعداد شخص باشه و مثلا یهو همه نرن تجربی ... به اون هم میگید ناعدالتی ؟


خانه از پای بند ویران است
خواجه در بند نقش ایوان است....

----------


## Alireza.f

جالبه . همه دم از ویرانی این مملکت می زنند. بعضی ها که با نظام اسلامی و اسلامی مشکل دارند کاری باهاشون ندارم. اما به بقیه میگم "من و شما آرمانی نبودیم که مملکتمون آرمانی نشد. از عطارد که آدم نیاودند اینجا. مشکل از ما بود که فقط گفتیم "امیدی به این مملکت نیست" و خودمون رو تحقیر کردیم. دروازه آرمان شهر ، آرمان شخصه"
دیدم که درباره شایسته سالاری و بعد هم درستی 50-50 گفته شده بود. این دو اصلا متضادند. اگر به شایسته سالاری اعتقاد دارید ، باید بپذیرید که بهترین ها در بهترین جایگاه ها باشند. نه به تفکیک خاصی. (در اینجا که البته اگر منطقی نگاه کنید پسر ها باید سهمیه خاصی داشته باشند که از اون صرف نظر شد)
اون هم که گفته بودند اگه به نفعتون بود بی عدالتی باز هم مقابله با این قانون می کردید؟ کسی که حقش ضایع شده باید از حق خودش دفاع کنه. این ساده ترین اصل در مرز ظلم و عدالته.
بحث "همه جا بی عدالتیه. اول فلان جا درست بشه". به این حرکت "مغالطه توسل به اکثریت" گفته میشه. مغلطه نکنید.

----------


## azem

واقعا در این کنکور حق خیلی ها خورده می شود

----------


## jalalhemati

> عدالت وقتيه كه زن حق طلاق و حق سرپرستي و حق خروج از كشورش دست خودش باشه بعد بيان سهميه نصف نصف كنكورشو بردارن شما فقط چيزي كه به نفع خودته ميبيني
> حكومت مردسالاري و مردم مردسالار


عدالت یعنی نبود حقوق یکطرفه مالی مهریه ( که موجب ممنوع الخروجی مرد برای همیشه میشه) و نفقه زن و نفقه مسکن و نحله  و شیر بها و نصف اموال مرد موجود در عقد نامه عدالت یعنی پول زن مال خودشه  عدالت در شیراز که مهد مهریه بالاست یعنی دومین استان زندانیان مهریه جاییکه برای پز دادن به فامیل مهریه های نجومی تعیین میشه بدون اینکه به توان مالی داماد رجوع بشه عدالت یعنی جنسیتی نکردن تعهدات مالی ازدواج که به اجبار روی مرد هست از جمله شهریه دانشگاه زن اقساط خانه اقساط وام ازدواج اقساط مهریه اقساط نفقه زن اقساط نفقه مسکن نحله شیر بها

----------


## Saeed79

> مضحک شمایین دوست عزیز نه من این قانون چندین ساله هست نه الان    
> درضمن   چرا  چیزای دیگه که میشه   سکوت میکنن مثلا      حق طلاق    حق گرفتن پاسپورت وخروج از کشور   حق نگهداری از بچه خوبه دو سه پست قبل گفتم  یه طرفه باضی میریم یکی فمنیست بازی در میاره  یکی ضد زن کامل میشه


عزیز شما داری مهندسی شیمی رو با پزشکی مقایسه کردی که منم جواب شما رو دادم
مقایسه ی ببخشید کاملا احمقانه ای بود !
کجاش 2 طرفست ؟ مهندسی شیمی کجا پزشکی کجا !
در ضمن این قضیه هیچ ربطی به خط آخر شما نداره !
ما کلا داریم درباره ی بی عدالتی که توی این قانونه حرف میزنیم بعد شما میگی ضد زن ؟ 
واقعا خسته نباشید !طفا منو نقل قول نکنید , هر دفعه 2 تا چرت پرت به متن های قبلیت اضافه میکنی و منو نقل قول میکنی

----------


## Saeed79

> عدالت یعنی نبود حقوق یکطرفه مالی مهریه ( که موجب ممنوع الخروجی مرد برای همیشه میشه) و نفقه زن و نفقه مسکن و نحله  و شیر بها و نصف اموال مرد موجود در عقد نامه عدالت یعنی پول زن مال خودشه  عدالت در شیراز که مهد مهریه بالاست یعنی دومین استان زندانیان مهریه جاییکه برای پز دادن به فامیل مهریه های نجومی تعیین میشه بدون اینکه به توان مالی داماد رجوع بشه عدالت یعنی جنسیتی نکردن تعهدات مالی ازدواج که به اجبار روی مرد هست از جمله شهریه دانشگاه زن اقساط خانه اقساط وام ازدواج اقساط مهریه اقساط نفقه زن اقساط نفقه مسکن نحله شیر بها


نفقه و مخارج زن کاملا به عهده مرد هست حتی اسلام هم اینو میگه !
خواهشا حاشیه نرید ...

----------


## Saeed79

> اره دیگه مثلا همین تعیین رشته دبیرستان ... جدیدا جوری شده که کاملا رشته ها جزو نیاز جامعه و استعداد شخص باشه و مثلا یهو همه نرن تجربی ... به اون هم میگید ناعدالتی ؟


ماله پارسال بود که چند صد هزار دانش آموز همراه اولا ریختن توی آموزش پرورش هفت جد و آبادشون رو آوردن جلو چششون !
هرکسی نسبت به علایق و افکارش میتونه بره انسانی ریاضی یا تجربی 1% هم هیچ کسی حق نداره محدودش کنه !

----------


## ARAM.esh

> عدالت یعنی نبود حقوق یکطرفه مالی مهریه ( که موجب ممنوع الخروجی مرد برای همیشه میشه) و نفقه زن و نفقه مسکن و نحله  و شیر بها و نصف اموال مرد موجود در عقد نامه عدالت یعنی پول زن مال خودشه  عدالت در شیراز که مهد مهریه بالاست یعنی دومین استان زندانیان مهریه جاییکه برای پز دادن به فامیل مهریه های نجومی تعیین میشه بدون اینکه به توان مالی داماد رجوع بشه عدالت یعنی جنسیتی نکردن تعهدات مالی ازدواج که به اجبار روی مرد هست از جمله شهریه دانشگاه زن اقساط خانه اقساط وام ازدواج اقساط مهریه اقساط نفقه زن اقساط نفقه مسکن نحله شیر بها


اگه زن حق طلاق و غيره داشت و بهش اجازه داده ميشد مستقل و پا به پاي يه مرد كار كنه نيازي به مهريه هاي آن چناني نبود چون مهريه تنها پشتوانه يه زنه كه ميتونه با اون طلاق بگيره و سرپرستي بچه ها رو از مرد بگيره پس تقصير خانما نيست و واسه پز دادن هم نيست.الانم ديگه دوره شيربها و اينا نيست و هيشكي اين چيزا رو نداره حداقل تا جايي كه من ديدم. رفتن خانما به دانشگاه و كار كردنشون هم به نفع خودشونه هم مردا
توي خارج كه اين چيزا نيست زن و مرد با هم كار ميكنن و همه اموالشون هم در آخر نصف ميشه
چون نقل گرفتيد جوابتونو دادم

----------


## WickedSick

خداییش بحثو چطوری از سهیمه به ازدواج کشوندین؟:/
+
هیچ جای دنیا عادلانه نیست
ایران که جای خود داره
بشینین سر درستون :/

----------


## zamina

کلا وظیفه شوهر کار کردنه وظیفه ما خانه داریه اینو تو قران هم گفته ما هم حق تحصیل داریم و میتونیم کار کنیم البته با اجازه شوهر و بدون اذن او بیرون هم نمیتونیم بریم امام علی و حضرت فاطمه هم اینگونه زندگی  میکردند اگر کار میخواهید بکنید  قبل از  ازدواج حتما در یک محیط زنونه ترجیحا کار کنید اینجوری به ارامش حقیقی خواهی رسید :Yahoo (40):

----------


## jalalhemati

> اگه زن حق طلاق و غيره داشت و بهش اجازه داده ميشد مستقل و پا به پاي يه مرد كار كنه نيازي به مهريه هاي آن چناني نبود چون مهريه تنها پشتوانه يه زنه كه ميتونه با اون طلاق بگيره و سرپرستي بچه ها رو از مرد بگيره پس تقصير خانما نيست و واسه پز دادن هم نيست.الانم ديگه دوره شيربها و اينا نيست و هيشكي اين چيزا رو نداره حداقل تا جايي كه من ديدم. رفتن خانما به دانشگاه و كار كردنشون هم به نفع خودشونه هم مردا
> توي خارج كه اين چيزا نيست زن و مرد با هم كار ميكنن و همه اموالشون هم در آخر نصف ميشه
> چون نقل گرفتيد جوابتونو دادم


مثل اینکه متوجه نشدید من چی گفتم من و دوستانم که در داگستری مدتی کار میکردیم حتی وکلایی که دوست عموی بنده هستن در این چند سال با زنانی سر و کار داشتند که شاغل بودن  هم طالب همه اون مواردی که شما میگید بودن هم مهریه و نفقه و نفقه مسکن ( هر چند گرفته بودن)  و نحله و نصف اموال مرد بودن این در صورتی بود که چند ماه یا یک یا دو سال از عقد شون نمیگذشت یعنی زندگی مشترک هم نداشتن با استناد به قانون حق حبس میتونستن تا اینا رو نگیرن زندگی مشترک رو آغاز نکنن الان من هر زنی رو میبینم شاغل هست کاری به این ندارم ماهانه چند صد نفر از زندان خارج و میشن و وارد میشن اینکه میگید دلیل مهریه اینا نیست خدمت شما عرض کنم این خود خانواده ها این دلیل رو گفتن: رسم ما اینقدر سکه هست - کمتر از 500 تا مهر نمیکنیم نمیخوای  برو - دختر مون رو از سر راه نیاوردیم یعنی پسر شما سر راهیه - در شان ما نیست انقدر مهر نکنیم  و اخرین جمله که شما فکر میکنید دروغه رو از خود خانواده ها شنیدم که میگن فلانی انقدر مهر کرده یا دختر عموت اینقدر مهریه ش هست تو چرا کمتر از اون باشی یعنی شخصیت دختر به میزان مهریه ش هست نه چیز دیگه.

----------


## ARAM.esh

> مثل اینکه متوجه نشدید من چی گفتم من و دوستانم که در داگستری مدتی کار میکردیم حتی وکلایی که دوست عموی بنده هستن در این چند سال با زنانی سر و کار داشتند که شاغل بودن  هم طالب همه اون مواردی که شما میگید بودن هم مهریه و نفقه و نفقه مسکن ( هر چند گرفته بودن)  و نحله و نصف اموال مرد بودن این در صورتی بود که چند ماه یا یک یا دو سال از عقد شون نمیگذشت یعنی زندگی مشترک هم نداشتن با استناد به قانون حق حبس میتونستن تا اینا رو نگیرن زندگی مشترک رو آغاز نکنن الان من هر زنی رو میبینم شاغل هست کاری به این ندارم ماهانه چند صد نفر از زندان خارج و میشن و وارد میشن اینکه میگید دلیل مهریه اینا نیست خدمت شما عرض کنم این خود خانواده ها این دلیل رو گفتن: رسم ما اینقدر سکه هست - کمتر از 500 تا مهر نمیکنیم نمیخوای  برو - دختر مون رو از سر راه نیاوردیم یعنی پسر شما سر راهیه - در شان ما نیست انقدر مهر نکنیم  و اخرین جمله که شما فکر میکنید دروغه رو از خود خانواده ها شنیدم که میگن فلانی انقدر مهر کرده یا دختر عموت اینقدر مهریه ش هست تو چرا کمتر از اون باشی یعنی شخصیت دختر به میزان مهریه ش هست نه چیز دیگه.


والا بحث تاپيك چيز ديگه اي بود درسته اين چيزا هست من نميگم همه زنا خوبن همه مردا بد زناي بد هم به تعداد مرداي بد هستن. ولي من با خيليا صحبت كردم و دغدغشون اين چيزي بود كه من گفتم
من خواهر خودمو ميبينم مهريش سنگينه و يه بچه داره كه اوتيسم داره شوهرش خيلي نامرده بجز اين كه اذيتش ميكنه نذاشت بره سر كار و الانم خرجشونو با كلي منت ميده.ميدوني يه بچه اوتيسم چقد هزينه داره؟تازه اون جزو طيف خفيفه. ولي خواهرم توي سخت ترين شرايط زندگيش هم مهريشو نذاشت اجرا و زندگي كرد
من نميخوام بقيه خانماي ايراني مث خواهر من باشن
حالا شايد به خاطر اطرافيانمونه كه ديدگاهمون فرق داره به اين قضيه

----------


## mohammad1397

اینجاهرچی ناله کنین فایده نداره اگه اعتراضی دارین باکمیسیون آموزش مجلس درمیون بذارین به نماینده هازنگ بزنین پیام بدین تاثیرش بیشتره ولی الکی اینجامث پیرزن هاناله نکنین :Yahoo (106):

----------


## jalalhemati

> والا بحث تاپيك چيز ديگه اي بود درسته اين چيزا هست من نميگم همه زنا خوبن همه مردا بد زناي بد هم به تعداد مرداي بد هستن. ولي من با خيليا صحبت كردم و دغدغشون اين چيزي بود كه من گفتم
> من خواهر خودمو ميبينم مهريش سنگينه و يه بچه داره كه اوتيسم داره شوهرش خيلي نامرده بجز اين كه اذيتش ميكنه نذاشت بره سر كار و الانم خرجشونو با كلي منت ميده.ميدوني يه بچه اوتيسم چقد هزينه داره؟تازه اون جزو طيف خفيفه. ولي خواهرم توي سخت ترين شرايط زندگيش هم مهريشو نذاشت اجرا و زندگي كرد
> من نميخوام بقيه خانماي ايراني مث خواهر من باشن
> حالا شايد به خاطر اطرافيانمونه كه ديدگاهمون فرق داره به اين قضيه


دو خط بالاتر شرایط برادر معلولم و کارگر و بنا و رفتگر رو گفتم منم نگفتم کسیکه منبع مالی نداره نگیره من اینو گفتم؟ زن خانه دار پولش رو از کجا بگیره؟ من زنان شاغل رو عرض کردم.حرف هایی که من میزنم هیچ تاثیر نداره میدونید چرا؟ چون مهریه تو هر استان تو هر منطقه میزان مشخصی داره یا بالاست یا متوسط یا هر چیزی حالا اینکه یک آقایی بیاد بگه من توی اصفهان 150 تا سکه مهر میکنم اونو از در میندازن بیرون چون نمیان رسم و رسوم شون رو بخاطر یک نفر به هم بزنن . من یه مثال واضح تر بزنم؟ الان اکثر پسرا و دخترایی که این سایت میان میخوان رشته های تاپ تجربی رو قبول بشن درسته؟ کدوم خانواده ای برای دختر پزشک یا دندانپزشک و داروسازش مهریه بالا تعیین نمیکنه؟ من خود دختر رو نمیگم من خانواده رو میگم.کدوم مرد پزشک و دام و پزشک و چه میدونم مهندس برقی رو میشناسید که بتونه در برابر مهریه بالای زن هم حرفه خودش مقاومت کنه؟ پسره هنوز طرح نرفته باید 1000 تا سکه مهر کنه. فکر میکنن الان همه کسانیکه این حرفه رو دارن میلیاردرن چون خانواده ها اینطور فکر میکنن.شما باید به عقل اون مردی شک کنید مهریه ای رو میپذیره که تا چند سال هم نمیتونه بده برای خواهر تون هم متاسف شدم بهتره به وکیل مراجعه کنن.

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

[QUOTE=sh.karimi;1186752]سلام مجدد.
حالا که خیلی از دوستان متوجه موضوع هستن میخوام یه راه حل براش ارائه بدم.


بهترین راه حل برای رفع تبعیض جنسیتی! در پذیرش رشته های گروه پزشکی اینه که تفکیک جنسیتی از دفترچه برداشته بشه.
مثلا اگه دانشگاهی 50 تا ظرفیت داره به 50 تا آدم ارائه بشه!! نه 25 تا زن و 25 تا مرد.
اینجوری کسی که شایسته تره میره رشته مورد نظر و در حق کسی 

توکه پزشکی قبولی آقای دلسوز باعرضه راستگوبرو به دانشگاهت برس!!!هه :Yahoo (20): 
بقیه خودشون دلسوز دارن درضمن عقل هم دارن!...درضمن شما پسرا اینقدرپروییدکه انتظارداریدکل کشور روبدن واسه خودتون!اما نخیر !زنها هم حقی دارن واسه خودشون وقرار نیست یکسره خدا واسه یه لقمه نون دستشون جلوشوهرشون درازبشه!!

پ.ن:حواست باشه ازحسادت نترکی...چرا اونموقع که قیافه میگیریدمیگید من پسرم من پسرم خوبه اما الان ازحسودی داری میترکی

پ.ن2:اون 50درصدهم به سرتون زیاده!!
پ.ن3:کسی که عقل داشته باشه وبه خودش ایمان داشته باشه دنبال این چیزای مسخره 
نمیره

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

به نظر من سیستم باید اصلاح بشه .  باید به رتبه ها نگاه بشه. مثلا اگر از 300 نفر اول کشور 250 نفرشون پسرن دیگه نباید تفکیک جنسیتی 50 50 باشه! پسرا 65 دخترا 35 یا بالعکسش دخترا 65 پسرا 35 .

----------


## Reza.k

> به نظر من سیستم باید اصلاح بشه .  باید به رتبه ها نگاه بشه. مثلا اگر از 300 نفر اول کشور 250 نفرشون پسرن دیگه نباید تفکیک جنسیتی 50 50 باشه! پسرا 65 دخترا 35 یا بالعکسش دخترا 65 پسرا 35 .


فکر خوبیه ولی چنین چیزی واقعا عملی نیست تو کشور ما

----------


## Saeed79

[QUOTE=Dr Hanieh-7797;1187493]


> سلام مجدد.
> حالا که خیلی از دوستان متوجه موضوع هستن میخوام یه راه حل براش ارائه بدم.
> 
> 
> بهترین راه حل برای رفع تبعیض جنسیتی! در پذیرش رشته های گروه پزشکی اینه که تفکیک جنسیتی از دفترچه برداشته بشه.
> مثلا اگه دانشگاهی 50 تا ظرفیت داره به 50 تا آدم ارائه بشه!! نه 25 تا زن و 25 تا مرد.
> اینجوری کسی که شایسته تره میره رشته مورد نظر و در حق کسی 
> 
> توکه پزشکی قبولی آقای دلسوز باعرضه راستگوبرو به دانشگاهت برس!!!هه
> ...


خیلی ببخشید ولی شمایی که ناراحتی که دستت توی جیبه خودت باشه ! عرضه داشته باش رتبه بهتر بیار دانشگاه برو !(منظورم شخص شما نبود)
الان این واقعیته ! پسرا الان رتبه ی بهتری میارن باید برن دانشگاه نه دختری که چند صدتا اختلاف داره !
این که میگیم هرکی رتبش بهتر شد بره دانشگاه صرف نظر از جنسیتش معنیش اینه که ما پسرا اینقد پر روییم که کل کشور رو واسه خودمون میخوایم ؟!!!!!!!!!
 دختری که نمیخواد واسه یه لقمه نون دستش جلوی شوهرش دراز شه به نظرت نباید موقعی که کنکور داشت بیشتر میخوند ؟
در ضمن شما فک کن پسرا با چه مشکلاتی رتبه ی بهتری میارن !
شما نه استرس سربازی و شغل و کار داری 
نه بار روانی بسیار شدید خونواده روی شما هست
نه 2 دقیقه یه بار بهت نمیگن برو فلان چیز رو بخر , فلان کار رو کن !
اکثر دخترا هم که 24 ساعت توی خونه ان ! نه استرسی نه دغدغه ای نه ...
با این وضعیت پسرا رتبه ی بهتری میارن! 
در ضمن الان چرا باید به شما خانوما حسادت کنیم ؟ نه واقعا چرا ؟؟
چون ظرفیت 50 50 ـه یه دختر به ناحق میره دانشگاه و یه پسر با رتبه ی بهتر نمیره ؟
پ.ن:لطفا با دلیل و منطق جواب بدید و توهین نکنید یا وقتی جوابی ندارید یه جفگیاتی تایپ نکنید که حس مسئولیتتون فروکش کنه !

----------


## pedram52

> به نظر من کاملا عدالت رعایت شده ... 
> در این جامعه دختر ها بیشتر حقشون اجحاف شده 
> و این امر باعث میشه که ترکیب جنسیتی یک دانشگاه بهم نخوره 
> مثلا همش پسر یا همش دختر نباشن و یه ترکیب نرمال بدست بیاد
> صد در صد تو رشته هایی که تقاضا ها متفاوته این درصد هم متفاوته 
> منم بحثم فقط دیدگاه شما در اون زمینه بود که مرد ها ارجح هستند چون باید خانواده تشکیل بدن و خرجی بدن 
> و نقش استقلال زن ها رو کاملا زیر پا گذاشتید


دوست عزیز اتفاقا با این روند پذیرش شما پاشو برو سر هر دانشکده پزشکی دندون برو ببین و بپرس که اقا تو کلاس پسرا بیشترن یا دخترا ۸۰ درصد میگن دخترا دانشگاه اصفهانو من خودم کاملا مطمئن هستم این روند هست

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

[QUOTE=Saeed79;1187569]


> خیلی ببخشید ولی شمایی که ناراحتی که دستت توی جیبه خودت باشه ! عرضه داشته باش رتبه بهتر بیار دانشگاه برو !(منظورم شخص شما نبود)
> الان این واقعیته ! پسرا الان رتبه ی بهتری میارن باید برن دانشگاه نه دختری که چند صدتا اختلاف داره !
> این که میگیم هرکی رتبش بهتر شد بره دانشگاه صرف نظر از جنسیتش معنیش اینه که ما پسرا اینقد پر روییم که کل کشور رو واسه خودمون میخوایم ؟!!!!!!!!!
>  دختری که نمیخواد واسه یه لقمه نون دستش جلوی شوهرش دراز شه به نظرت نباید موقعی که کنکور داشت بیشتر میخوند ؟
> در ضمن شما فک کن پسرا با چه مشکلاتی رتبه ی بهتری میارن !
> شما نه استرس سربازی و شغل و کار داری 
> نه بار روانی بسیار شدید خونواده روی شما هست
> نه 2 دقیقه یه بار بهت نمیگن برو فلان چیز رو بخر , فلان کار رو کن !
> اکثر دخترا هم که 24 ساعت توی خونه ان ! نه استرسی نه دغدغه ای نه ...
> ...



پسرا هر غلطی که دوست دارن برن بکنن اینقدر برید اعتراض کنید اما کیه که به حرف شما گوش میده؟؟پ.ن:هی برید اعتراض کنید تا شاید ایشالا وقت نکنید هیچی بخونیدوکلا جایی قبول نشید!!! :Yahoo (20): 
ازم نقل نگیر حوصله توندارم!!!

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

[QUOTE=Dr Hanieh-7797;1187660]


> پسرا هر غلطی که دوست دارن برن بکنن اینقدر برید اعتراض کنید اما کیه که به حرف شما گوش میده؟؟پ.ن:هی برید اعتراض کنید تا شاید ایشالا وقت نکنید هیچی بخونیدوکلا جایی قبول نشید!!!
> ازم نقل نگیر حوصله توندارم!!!


حالا خوبه اعتراض نکردن ! اگر اعتراض می کردن شما سکته رو میزدی! هیچ وقت منظور افراد از نقل قول نگیر حوصله ندارم رو درک نکردم! اگر حوصله ندارید چرا بحث می کنید ؟ اگر حوصله ندارید نوشته های این تاپیک رو نخونید

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

[QUOTE=ADaM AhaNi;1187668]


> حالا خوبه اعتراض نکردن ! اگر اعتراض می کردن شما سکته رو میزدی! هیچ وقت منظور افراد از نقل قول نگیر حوصله ندارم رو درک نکردم! اگر حوصله ندارید چرا بحث می کنید ؟ اگر حوصله ندارید نوشته های این تاپیک رو نخونید


فعلا که شمایید که دارید سکته میکنید!! :Yahoo (21): 

پ.ن: خانومها هم حقوقی دارن!!بعدشم کی به حرف شما گوش میده اصلا

----------


## azem

[QUOTE=Dr Hanieh-7797;1187660]


> پسرا هر غلطی که دوست دارن برن بکنن اینقدر برید اعتراض کنید اما کیه که به حرف شما گوش میده؟؟پ.ن:هی برید اعتراض کنید تا شاید ایشالا وقت نکنید هیچی بخونیدوکلا جایی قبول نشید!!!
> ازم نقل نگیر حوصله توندارم!!!


آدم باش لطفا
اگه نمیتونی بحث کنی بحث نکن
نه این که همش توهین کنی!

----------


## baran0098

> سلام.
> امروز که داشتم رتبه های برتر تجربی رو نگاه میکردم دیدم که از هر 10 رتبه زیر 1000 فقط یکی یا دوتاش دخترن!! و این نشون میده که بدتر از سالای قبل دخترا با 1500 منطقه سه و بیشتر میرن پزشکی و احتمالا پسرا با 700 باید برن پرستاری! این چه ظلمیه آخه!
> تو رو خدا چرا صداتون در نمیاد! آخه چقد باید ظلم بشه به ما! همین مونده زنده به گورمون کنن و هیچی نگیم.
>  من ضد زن نیستم ولی ظلمم در حق کسی رو قبول نمیکنم.
> کسی که رتبش 700 شده باید در آینده سرشو جلو خانوم دکتری خم کنه که رتبش 1500 شده!
> این اسمش چیه واقعا! عدالته؟؟؟؟
> تو این مملکت بار مسئولیت رو دوش مرداست بیشتر یا زنا!
>  خیلی جالبه حتی یه پیجم تو اینترنت در مورد این موضوع وجود نداره.
> فقط باید گفت افسوس برای پسرا که اینجور حقشون ضایع میشه و فقط نظاره گرن و حتی حاظر نیستن یه پیج در بارش بنویسن!
> اگه دخترا جای ما بودن تا حالا صداشون به سازمان مللم رسیده بود!!


این اتفاق تازه دو سه سالیه افتاده تا قبل از اون خانوم ها خیلی ضرر می کردند در ضمن اقایون در رتبه های خیلی تاپ زیاد هستندو در رتبه های بالاتر این اقایون هستند که سود میبرند

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> این اتفاق تازه دو سه سالیه افتاده تا قبل از اون خانوم ها خیلی ضرر می کردند در ضمن اقایون در رتبه های خیلی تاپ زیاد هستندو در رتبه های بالاتر این اقایون هستند که سود میبرند



احتمالا شما اشتباه متوجه شدید . .وقتی در رتبه های بالا تعداد پسران بیشتره این به ضررشون تموم میشه .چون رقابت بینشون زیاده و تعداد کمتری پذیرش میشن

----------


## baran0098

> احتمالا شما اشتباه متوجه شدید . .وقتی در رتبه های بالا تعداد پسران بیشتره این به ضررشون تموم میشه .چون رقابت بینشون زیاده و تعداد کمتری پذیرش میشن


منظورم رتبه های بدتر بود

----------

